# Dry racks



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

DoorRackPainter said:


> Does hook product are ok for primer, but hanging cabinet doors sideways prevent you to apply a nice think finish on the front side of the door.
> It’s not the kind of finish that my costumers in my painting company would be happy with. Stacking the doors and spraying the standing up works, I used to paint them like that as well way back, but again you cannot load up the p[paint and it takes a lot of space, a little wind and the entire thing falls over.


quality painting isnt about loading up the paint, its about applying the proper mils per coat at specific times.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

DoorRackPainter said:


> Does hook product are ok for primer, but hanging cabinet doors sideways prevent you to apply a nice think finish on the front side of the door.
> It’s not the kind of finish that my costumers in my painting company would be happy with. Stacking the doors and spraying the standing up works, I used to paint them like that as well way back, but again you cannot load up the p[paint and it takes a lot of space, a little wind and the entire thing falls over.


Wind? I dont know where you spray your doors, but we do them in our shop.


----------



## DoorRackPainter (Mar 8, 2011)

*Door Painting System*

You what, let’s just say that I been painting for about 40 years, I sprayed many cabinets and doors. Started as three year apprentice painting program in in the early seventies in Switzerland. Loading up is relative term, but might not know what it means. So without fiscally showing you this, I cannot explain this to you.


GPI said:


> quality painting isnt about loading up the paint, its about applying the proper mils per coat at specific times.


----------



## DoorRackPainter (Mar 8, 2011)

*Door Painting System*

It does not madder where you paint the doors, shop or jobsite, it madders how fast you can paint them and how nice the paint job looks. If you have the correct system it helps. That’s why I am on this page because it says Dry Rack. And I probably know more about dry racks then just about anybody. Not because I am a better painter, but because I made it my mission to make as system that will cut down my time on my jobs. And along the way it became a second business. I cannot elaborate more on this, otherwise they will boot my of this chat room. 




GPI said:


> Wind? I dont know where you spray your doors, but we do them in our shop.


----------

